# good nymphing video



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

you can learn few thinks,to inprove fly fishing.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I love to watch a video before and again after fishing, really helps me see my mistakes.
I believe euro nymphing is the most effective way in the world to catch fish-- Imo--- unfortunately the most boring technique on the planet.
It sure does work and I'll do it when required--- but
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Nymphing is for losers. Don't be a loser.

Except in spring when the water is high, then rolling stoneflies along the bottom is acceptable.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I've never felt like it was boring, but that's me. I'm a loser and I'm happy to be one. When I fish TN tailwaters, especially, I always carry two rods. The Vedavoo rod holster helps a lot with that. I carry a dry/dropper rod, usually a 9' 5wt, and a 10' 4wt for "contact" nymphing. Where I find faster, broken water, the contact rig gets most of the use. The slower flows, what we call flat water, usually has more fish feeding near the surface. There, I'll use the 5wt typically with a dry and weightless nymph dropper nymph or emerger.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

TheCream said:


> Where I find faster, broken water, the contact rig gets most of the use.


For trout- I'll always try swinging a wet fly over nymphing in those spots especially if I'm traveling down steam which I prefer to do. 
Almost all my fishing partners prefer to work up stream (dry addicts) which works out good when I'm not alone.
I'll nymph in extreme cold, traveling back upstream or when fish aren't active. It probably is the most effective method nearly everyday but it's still boring to me. 


TheCream said:


> The Vedavoo rod holster


 Bought one on your recommendation, I'm carrying two rods everywhere,. Works great, best money I've ever spent.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

garhtr said:


> For trout- I'll always try swinging a wet fly over nymphing in those spots especially if I'm traveling down steam which I prefer to do.
> Almost all my fishing partners prefer to work up stream (dry addicts) which works out good when I'm not alone.
> I'll nymph in extreme cold, traveling back upstream or when fish aren't active. It probably is the most effective method nearly everyday but it's still boring to me.
> 
> ...


Sweet, glad you like it. I was worried about it holding a rod vertical that it would be in the way. But, I'm a right handed caster and keep the spare rod on my left side. I tend to cast more 45* than straight vertical, anyway, and it's never been an issue.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Patricio said:


> Nymphing is for losers. Don't be a loser.
> 
> Except in spring when the water is high, then rolling stoneflies along the bottom is acceptable.


Screw this toxic line of thought. Enjoy your dry flies but don’t project your insecurities on everyone else. I love nymphing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

kingofamberley said:


> I love nymphing.


Obviously you haven't tried swinging wet flies 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

TheCream said:


> I was worried about it holding a rod vertical that it would be in the way.


 It has worked out great for me also but it's so comfortable I have occasionally forgotten about the second rod while traveling to a different location until it hits a low limb.
I had mine on a G. I. belt with d-rings and it didn't stay tight but now I'm using a old wader belt that works much much better.
Thanks for the advice n good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

kingofamberley said:


> Screw this toxic line of thought. Enjoy your dry flies but don’t project your insecurities on everyone else. I love nymphing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


humuor isnt everyones thing i guess. one to many wedgies in high school?


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Patricio said:


> humuor isnt everyones thing i guess. one to many wedgies in high school?


Yeah it’s hilarious to tell people what is “acceptable” technique. You should do standup.

Edit: if it’s actually sarcasm then sorry but if not then we don’t have a need for that kind of elitism around here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

I nymph fish without an indicator. I just use my left hand on the line to keep in contact with the fly. That's what this Daniel's guy was doing. I can feel the strike. I tried the indicator thing but it makes roll casting tough for me and besides isn't an indicator just a bobber? That's for kid's right.
I grew up in Central PA and did all my fishing on the Susquehanna for carp and catfish with worms and corn. That was more than 50 years ago. We used to use a fork stick to hold our rods but the first sign of rod tip movement we put our hand on the line to feel the strike before setting the hook.
Central PA you say, what about all those trout streams? We were too poor to go to those places and besides our fathers all worked swing shifts so who was going to take a 10 year old trout fishing. The moral of the story is , there's a line with a hook at the end and some kind of bait on the hook. People have been feeling for the strike since the first person invented a fish hook.


----------

